
Show HN: Gisrep – Command line GitHub issues reporter - briggySmalls
https://github.com/briggySmalls/gisrep
======
briggySmalls
I developed this out of frustration with the manual aspects of creating
release documentation at my work. This is my first post here and I would
really appreciate any feedback from the HN community. Thanks for taking a
look.

